# My Name is Turbo



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for saving him!!! He sure is cute!!!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

janine said:


> Thanks for saving him!!! He sure is cute!!!



Yeaa i am happy to saving him. he is cute dog, but still need to be teaching with leash, can't let him go at the park without leash or he will runaway like crazy ( it happened 1x when we tried and he ran for 2 blocks and didn't listen when we called ) 

but he is happy now with max


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a cutie. I'm sure he is happy with his new family and a best buddy Max to play with. Thank you for adopting.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awww what a cutie!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG how cute! Love his little Shitz tsu underbite! gives him such personality!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome little Turbo, you sure are a cutie. 

Thanks for adopting him and giving him a loving home. Wishing you many years of happiness with him.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> He's a cutie. I'm sure he is happy with his new family and a best buddy Max to play with. Thank you for adopting.





General V said:


> Awww what a cutie!!


Yes I am happy to makes him happy and comfort and feel safe now with his new family and new bro 



Jax's Mom said:


> OMG how cute! Love his little Shitz tsu underbite! gives him such personality!


hahahaha yes you are right, his little shitzu teeth always come up makes him so funny 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome little Turbo, you sure are a cutie.
> 
> Thanks for adopting him and giving him a loving home. Wishing you many years of happiness with him.


Thank you, he is safe and happy now with us and his bro Max


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Today i went to the beach with my parents and my bro Max. Of course, he love it cos he loves to swim, but me??  i hate swim jump to the cold water, cos i dunno how to swim like Max. 

Poor me, i just sitting all the time and then came a crazy male dog humping me all the time, first i was just quiet and then it's enough, i was mad :redhot:cos i can't enjoy my free time watching my bro swim. :new (4):but dad make the crazy dog go away from me :yipee:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Turbo*

Turbo, welcome home!!
You sure are adorable!!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Turbo, welcome home!!
> You sure are adorable!!


Thank you Karen, woooffff


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

He is soooo cute! Just looks so wise, like he just knows it all  Love his name. Thank you for adopting!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition to your family!! Turbo is very cute. Sounds like Max is happy to have a brother.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

TuckersMom said:


> He is soooo cute! Just looks so wise, like he just knows it all  Love his name. Thank you for adopting!





SandyK said:


> Congrats on your new addition to your family!! Turbo is very cute. Sounds like Max is happy to have a brother.



Thanks Tuckersmom and Sandy, yes they are both happy each other, playing all the time, sleeping together
Turbo is very good watch dog, always following me all the time


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hah, what a great looking dog. His face has a lot of character.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He sure is cute. What a face!
And I probably shouldn't ask, but I have to -- Is that a prong collar on that tiny little dog?


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Hah, what a great looking dog. His face has a lot of character.


yes he is so cute especially his shitzu teeth



LifeOfRiley said:


> He sure is cute. What a face!
> And I probably shouldn't ask, but I have to -- Is that a prong collar on that tiny little dog?


yes, the prong collar to teach him walk and not pulling and runaway and now he is so good to do that, except the runaway thing


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

turbo is back


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi it's me Turbo aka Bobo, i am back now and i just took a bath with my bro Max and i am so excited waiting my 2nd bday on 17 June :--king::--smirk:


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

bobo, a little cute shaggy dog


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He sure us a cute little fellow.


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> He sure us a cute little fellow.



yes Coppersmom, he is so cute, love to sleep everynite next to me, we glad that we rescued him


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is one adorable BOBO! Thank you for adopting! Welcome home little man!


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> He is one adorable BOBO! Thank you for adopting! Welcome home little man!



Thanks Goldenmum, yes we changed his name become BOBO from Turbo cos he is a runner, can't trust him without leash  
lucky one time he just ranaway and someone found him and called us

he will be 2 years old on 17june yeaaahh and almost 1 year already with us here


----------

